# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  انواع سيارات تويوتا لم تصل دول الخليج

## النورس الحزين

وكلاء الخليج ونصب على المواطن الخليجي 



تصنع شركة تويوتا أكثر من 60 سيارة لمختلف دول العالم ولكن ما يصلنا منهـا لا يتجاوز الـ 15 سيارة وهذه بعض السيارات التي لا تصلنـا

Toyota Mark X
تويوتا مارك إكس
من أفضل سيارات تويوتا ... السيارة ستة سلندر ... 260 حصان ... الجير 6 سرعات
لكن السيارة منها نوعين ... دفع خلفي ..... أو دفع رباعي !!!!!
السيارة موجودة في اليابان والصين وبعض دول شرق آسيا ... وهذي بديل الكريسيدا لكن في اليابان ... والأفالون بديل الكريسيدا في أمريكا..


[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/44e07cbe28.bmp[/aldl]



[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/7beae3dba2.bmp[/aldl]


[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/b9c803d2c1.bmp[/aldl]


Toyota Camry Solara
تويوتا كامري ســولارا
السيارة متوفرة في أمريكا فقط ...
وفي منها 4 سلندر أو 6 سلندر ... وسعرها بين 73 ألف و100 ألف ريال


[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/be5f68f1a7.bmp[/aldl]


Toyota MR-S
تويوتا إم آر- إس
السيارة فيها شبه من البورش .... مكينتها 4 سلندر سعة 1800 و140 حصان... بس السيارة خفيفة جدا ... تسارعها من 0 إلى 100 في 7 ثواني ...
وسعرها..............
.... ما تصدقون ......
الفل أبشن 80 ألف ريال ....
لكن 2007 آخر سنة للسيارة ... حيث تم توقيف تصنيعها


[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/892aaad35d.bmp[/aldl]


[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/d721c6df29.bmp[/aldl]


[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/afd76d2c85.bmp[/aldl]



تويوتا كراون استيت
تكملة لسلسلة سيارات الكراون ... هذي هي الستيشن .... وموجودة في اليابان فقط..



[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/fbe3612a2e.bmp[/aldl]


[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/0b7250d3ce.bmp[/aldl]


Toyota Crown Athlete
تويوتا كراون أثليت

[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/c832b41ac8.bmp[/aldl]


[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/8122136304.bmp[/aldl]


كراون ماجستا


[aldl]http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/1ab01674fe.bmp[/aldl]



Toyota Land Cruiser Cygnus
تويوتا لاندكروزر سيـجــنوس
هذي لكزس LX ..
بس الشعار شعار التويوتا ...
لم تدخل لكزس إلى اليابان إلا منذ فترة قريبة ... وكانت تبيع نفس السيارات باسم تويوتا ...
الآن اصبحت كل سيارات لكزس الصالون... لكزس في اليابان ... ولكن الفورويل مازالت تويوتا...

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكراااااااااااا عالمعلومات الجميلة

----------


## زهرة النرجس

حلو كتير

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

نفسي يكون بالدول العربية زي الي بامريكا

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكوررررررررررررررررر :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

